# 18 inch rollers and Tape Question



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Heh, np man! I'm deffinitely following you guys on using taping to make helpers into stellar painters, and after recently using some un-skilled help, it's sounding all the better. Either way it is all just a means to an end. Like my sensei, and the old magician who taught magic always said, as long as you arrive at that same end it doesn't matter how you get there!


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

this is a really old thread but I am going to un bury it. I have always cut in everything with no tape. However, I was doing a job for a guy who used to be a painter and he gave me a cool trick. The line is perfect. I couldn't draw a straighter line with a ruler. For example, when cutting into a door or window casing when trim is already done. Run the tape the length of the casing. Then come back and apply a small bead of caulk to the edge of the tape against wall. Wipe it down and let it dry. Come back with your two coats of paint and it leaves a beautiful line. No bleed through at all because the caulk sealed it. I used this on a textured wall job recently and the had all bull nosed corners. Cutting lines was tuff. It did take more time and I did feel a little inferior losing tape. But the contractor I have worked for a long time noticed it without me even having to say anything. Just a thought. Like someone said different strokes for different folks. Maybe give it a try.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

man i can't spell. "felt inferior using tape"


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

*My name is steve...and I'm a taper.*

Yes I use tape...can cut w/ the best of them... not as fast though..
Whe I do just walls..... I tape all the trim and baseboards..including heaters and such....I have gotton pretty fast at it and have even started training my helper to tape a rm b4 I even get there.... reason? we'll as stated b4 when applying 2 or more coats it can be done in half the time for me...the lines are straighter than a cut line. when I caulk a bathtub or even paint trim I always edge it w/ tape and apply as many coats as I want in verry little time.... the outcome is cleaner lines + less time ..I'm fully for them learning the original way first, but time is everything to me and time is money....plus I can say my lines are the straightest.

Not to go too far off the subject but does or has anyone ever done reverse spray? thats when the room or house has no floor or the rugs are getting replaced, and all rooms are the same color.(not white) I them prep the walls... and spray them 2 coats finish..... red...blue ..it dosen't matter
then I have a guy tape a ceiling line w/ plastic hanging down... and I spray the ceilings white 2 coats.... the lines are perfect.... all walls in house are done in 1 day.... and all celings are done in 1 day. no matter how many. it/s like when i spray a ceiling for someone and the walls are already perfect... I tape...plastic... lay drops..(cocoon the room) and spray away!


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

I do have a problem with taping as a crutch, if you can't run a door without tape you are a painter.. but not what we call, a finisher. Can't cut around a door handle? See ya. But, that's my policy for everyone. I'm picky, but so are my customers.. the day I see a 1 year old tape and cut as fast as one of my guys... I'll quit the Business and go work at McDonalds.

Oh ya, I love 18"ers on ceilings, nothing better... for walls? Better be a BIG wall.


----------



## Blaster (Jul 11, 2006)

Interesting thread. My first thought was, how painter A has to go work for painter B for the winter, and then thinks painter B should change how he is doing things, even though in his own words it is quality work being done. Workers with less than a year experiance and the owner is getting quality work done, and even has enough work to hire on another painter/bussines owner for the winter. Not to slam the original poster but this thread is about more than tape if you look closer. 

My brother is a Union carpenter/business owner, 20 years experiance and always says how I have no idea how to do things the "RIGHT" way. Quality is the same, just as it is in the case above. Differance is, last year I worked from April till Oct. then took of work until this March. My brother works 60-70 hours a week all year and hardly makes ends meet with his company.

To tape or not tape? What ever makes me money and keeps quality to my standards. It would be interesting to know what he was paying these guys. Problably 1/2 what he would one of us that can cut it in and does not need tape.

Blaster


----------



## Murphy (Mar 28, 2006)

I dont know guys taping takes so much time. I can cut in and finish a wall in the amount of time it takes me to tape up one room. Seems a no brainer to me. 
I worked for a company years ago where we taped everything but it was all sprayed I dont see the advantage if you have to roll anyway.
IMO Murph


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

I wonder if cutting in will be around for ever?... I mean who would have thought that they would come out with a liquid film to cover glass so you don't have to cut each Pane in? Or even a brush spinner to spin out the water when you could just do it w/ your hands.... or a wire brush to clean 
your brushes? I mean we could just work the paint out with our fingers.
I would guess that a ladder giant would also be cheating when a old fashioned plank would surfice?... and while we are getting into it... why use a calculater or computer to figure estimates? wouldn't a block of wood
or note paper be the original way? I wonder if the guy back in the 1920's would say about useing a roller to do celings?.... "not on my crew" we'll brush them like always...if they can't brush a ceiling perfect then they shouldn't be doing them anyways.... and don't let me even mention sprayers... powerwashers.....moister level indicaters....lifts the list just goes on and on....

Say, can't we just write these posts on paper and mail them to each other?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

KellyPainting said:


> I wonder if cutting in will be around for ever?... I mean who would have thought that they would come out with a liquid film to cover glass so you don't have to cut each Pane in? Or even a brush spinner to spin out the water when you could just do it w/ your hands.... or a wire brush to clean
> your brushes? I mean we could just work the paint out with our fingers.
> I would guess that a ladder giant would also be cheating when a old fashioned plank would surfice?... and while we are getting into it... why use a calculater or computer to figure estimates? wouldn't a block of wood
> or note paper be the original way? I wonder if the guy back in the 1920's would say about useing a roller to do celings?.... "not on my crew" we'll brush them like always...if they can't brush a ceiling perfect then they shouldn't be doing them anyways.... and don't let me even mention sprayers... powerwashers.....moister level indicaters....lifts the list just goes on and on....
> ...


Heh, cept we had sprayers in the 70's, and wire brushes in the 50's, liquid film? Used to use crisco. Brush spinners? Invented in like... 1971 or something... it's not all that new. I think the point was that fast painters, with experience, can cut and roll a room in the same amount of time it takes a yearling to tape it off......


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Brushslingers said:


> I think the point was that fast painters, with experience, can cut and roll a room in the same amount of time it takes a yearling to tape it off......


Word.


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

once.......twice,,we beat you


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

I don't use tape, but then again I always do my trim last. I do see tape as a crutch, my guys learn to cut a straight line, or their not with me long. I have never used the 18" rollers, though I am waiting for the opportunity to do so.


----------



## Flawless Finish (Aug 7, 2006)

How are you guys applying the tape? I've seen several different types of tape rollers and wondering if you use those. I personally just cut without tape. That's the way I learned and after trying out the tape several times, that's the way I'll probably stay.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

i will timidly admit i also use tape... 3m2080 little or no bleed thru with that tape....never learned how to cut a straight line...but i'm anal about my straight lines....get them right almost every time..customers love them....and can hire cheap labor to trim those taped lines...i works for me.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

lornmastro said:


> i will timidly admit i also use tape... 3m2080 little or no bleed thru with that tape....never learned how to cut a straight line...but i'm anal about my straight lines....get them right almost every time..customers love them....and can hire cheap labor to trim those taped lines...i works for me.


Hey, then it's good for you. My biggest problem with it really, to be honest, is a HO seeing you tape and paint. That combined with the HD and Lowes commercials runs alot of DIY into the future. Course, they will still call to "fix" the "other painters work" but.... heh. I just don't hire tapers, personally.


----------



## Flawless Finish (Aug 7, 2006)

Brushslingers said:


> Hey, then it's good for you. My biggest problem with it really, to be honest, is a HO seeing you tape and paint. That combined with the HD and Lowes commercials runs alot of DIY into the future. Course, they will still call to "fix" the "other painters work" but.... heh. I just don't hire tapers, personally.


I completely agree with you, Brushslingers. I had one homeowner almost kick me out when she saw me taping her baseboards. Once I explained the tape was just used to protect the historical 5in baseboards from roller splatter and that I wasn't going to use it to cut, she calmed down.

I think when some customers see the pros they hired using tape, they start to wonder why they are paying for something they could do themselves.


----------



## GoodPainter (Apr 23, 2006)

I dont tape at all yet, but I am stocking up on tape cause i know there will be a time to use it. I mean taping around someting bad where u cant use caulk or putty/spackle would be a great place to save time
Cutting in can take time but how i c it is take your time on the first coat and the second coat u can cruize if it is close to same color.

The only thing is YOU do need steady hand NOT experience to cut in well, Taping can work but save it for special times.

I do use a sheild at times for rough spots and windows---puts out same quailty as taping but you dont have the time into it as taping and untaping plus touch up.
Yes quality is acheived without taping or if u think w/ taping 

It is (like said) a individual thingy

Robert


----------



## Cuz (May 5, 2006)

keep it simple no tape here, and love the 18" we can go on for years about tapers, i guess im old school there's no place for tape on my crew, even though some say this and that . I'll never change if one of myne need tape they need to apply for unemployment


----------



## gtcway (Sep 8, 2005)

You guys that never use tape, I'm guessing you never spray:smartass:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I used to use 18" rollers for most everything. Then sometime after I turned 40, I stated using a 9" again because it seemed so much lighter.

slower, but lighter

I'm not in a hurry most days anymore anyhow


----------

